# 2017 maxima problems with navi screen



## cmont0425 (Mar 11, 2017)

so the navigation, map, backup camera and radio wasn't working when I started my car today, the screen was completely black and nothing was working.
waited several hours and restarted the car and it all came back. anyone heard of this ???


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

No idea.. indeed..


----------



## buerckster (Jun 2, 2017)

cmont0425 said:


> so the navigation, map, backup camera and radio wasn't working when I started my car today, the screen was completely black and nothing was working.
> waited several hours and restarted the car and it all came back. anyone heard of this ???


i have a 2010 which has a hard drive in the head unit (radio) . I think they changed the new maxima over to SD cards. my maxima did the same thing . wondering if your AC/blower works ok but image on screen is way different. 

I suspect your SD card might be at fault. but if they really updated the head unit for 2017 maybe its memory chip now but 2017 go to dealer and have them check it out it free or should be at least get it on the record of having a issue before warranty expires.

in my case i replaced my whole head unit and all with a EBAY 2011 replacement (new was dealer price 6000.00) (EBAY 150.00). Even got a photo of the donor car it came from . found a exact match . yes a newer 2011 unit. didnt want to go up to many years for i didnt know how new i could get. Wanted the SD but just didnt take the risk beside all my codes didnt match up to the 2012 or newer.


----------

